# Интернет о суициде > Другие о суициде >  О нас пишут

## Traumerei

Нашла заказную псевдо-статью "на злобу дня". Демдоуми Н.Ю., Денисов Ю.П. «КОНТЕНТ СМЕРТИ»: ПРОБЛЕМА ПРОПАГАНДЫ СУИЦИДА В РУССКОЯЗЫЧНОМ ИНТЕРНЕТЕ // Современные проблемы науки и образования. – 2013. – № 4.;


На второй странице «Яндекс» выдал ссылку на «Независимый суицид-форум», где неоднократно высказывались точки зрения, одобряющие суицид. Однако, если 24 апреля 2013 г. форум ещё активно функционировал в Сети, то на 27 апреля доступ к нему был ограничен. После активации ссылки на экране появилась надпись, указывающая на то, что «Сетевой адрес, позволяющий идентифицировать сайт в сети «Интернет», включен в Единый Реестр доменных имен, указателей страниц сайтов сети «Интернет» и сетевых адресов, позволяющих идентифицировать сайты в сети «Интернет», содержащие информацию, распространение которой в Российской Федерации запрещено» (http://www.suicide-forum.com/).


Самоубийство перестаёт быть табуируемым -делают вывод авторы. Что ж, это не может не радовать. Если хочешь решить проблему - нужно её решать, а не прятать шило в попе. Хотя мне как всегда смешны обвинения инет-ресурсов в способствованию осуществлению суицидов. Эта точка зрения попахивает инфантилизмом.

----------


## 4ёрный

Лучше бы не писали. Итак поговорить негде.

----------


## 4ёрный

Обществу выгодно решать все интеллектуальные проблемы медикаментами. И толпа тупых налогоплательщиков более интересна для власти, поскольку менее проблемна и легче управляемая, чем общество унылых философов. Пусть и со свободным интеллектом.

----------

